# Is accuracy more important than speed



## CrownofWorms (Jul 21, 2012)

After an exponential amount of recovery after being sick (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/193320-how-do-i-regain-my-strength.html)
I'm about 98% fully covered

I noticed that I've been focusing more on how accurate am I rather than how fast I am going. I know to many this is a great thing, but when playing to my favorite songs(IE Origin and Cannibal Corpse). I'm playing a little slower than the actual recording on certain parts. It seems like I could play the riffs accurately but not at 100% the same speed. Am I doing a ok job. Before I just played at the exact speed and didn't focus on how accurate I was going at parts.


for example the part at 00:30 and other parts that are similar has a chromatic hammer on across the neck that requires the use of the index/middle/pinky finger on the Eb string. I can play that with accuracy but not at full speed. So is it good that I'm focusing more on the accuracy part than the speed part


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 21, 2012)

I think accuracy is much more important than speed.
I mean if it's inaccurate it's not going to sound very good, regardless of what speed.

Just keep being patient and play it properly.
Like Skwisgaar Skwigelf says, you only cheat yourself by cutting corners with crappy guitar playing.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 21, 2012)

I think accuracy is better. Often, when you play something well, it becomes easier to speed up, anyway, as you're not trying to speed up the fluffs, as well


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Jul 21, 2012)

Accuracy is way more important then speed it is what separates the amateurs from the pros.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Jul 21, 2012)

Speed is worth nothing without the accuracy to back it up. Though, indeed, in some styles of music sloppiness is tolerated (think garage rock, grunge and I don't think many people mind if a black metal guitarist misses one 16th note whilst tremelo picking), I'm more impressed by people who can play something perfectly - regardless of speed - than people who make their playing look badass and super fast but sound utterly crap.

So, accuracy! It sounds better, it feels more natural and there's very limited chance of injury if you practice with the proper technique you need to have in order to play accurately. Somehow, at least on the internet, people who choose speed over accuracy are 15 years old, practice '8 hours a day' and after a year or two post threads asking me why they got carpal tunnel syndrome instead of godly guitar skills..


----------



## Amanita (Jul 21, 2012)

one of my mates (terrormusic here) uses this as a signature: "speed is a by-product of accuracy"


----------



## Grimbold (Jul 21, 2012)

amanita is so right its not even funny


----------



## ArrowHead (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm going to go against the grain, and say phrasing/speed is more important than accuracy. Especially at high speeds - the notes in the middle just AREN'T THAT IMPORTANT.

And vice versa - if the accuracy/notes are that important, maybe the speed isn't necessary for the phrase.


----------



## Solodini (Jul 21, 2012)

I see where you're coming from and largely agree but I think it's good to be able to make choices about what is important and emphasise it at speed. Speed isn't always a linear stream of notes. It can be used for a cascading effect, as well. Inaccuracy with that sort of thing could sound ugly where it's meant to sound steady and flowing.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 21, 2012)

When writing a song that's within the genre of extreme metal(death,black,thrash, some prog) does speed matter. Or is "how fast the song is going" just a limitation


----------



## bob123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## djyngwie (Jul 21, 2012)

Accuracy over speed any day. As the Guthrie quote mentioned above says "Speed is a by-product of accuracy".

As for speed mattering in extreme metal: speed (or more accurately: tempo) matters in all music. Different tempos have different effects on the listener, different feels. It's way more nuanced than "slow, medium or fast". I think most of us have experimented with playing a riff or song at different tempos to find the sweet spot; sometimes it only takes a few bpms to make things sound completely wrong. Higher tempos are common in some genres of extreme metal, lending a frantic feel. If that's what the song needs, it's what the song needs! So keep practising until you've got it right (seems like you're almost there  ) In time, it will come.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 22, 2012)

Amanita said:


> one of my mates (terrormusic here) uses this as a signature: "speed is a by-product of accuracy"


 
This.  My teacher also told me that, I told my students that and I still stand by that sentiment.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I notice I slow a bit down when I'm doing hammer ons, due to not having the support of my right hand when I pick(sometimes even tapping). Is that alright. Also my left hand is slower than my right and thats alright if your doing alternate picking or riffs that require just picking, but riffs and soloing licks that require some non picking tend to be slower.


----------



## loktide (Jul 23, 2012)

Amanita said:


> one of my mates (terrormusic here) uses this as a signature: "speed is a by-product of accuracy"



that's actually a quote taken from one of the books of Guthrie Govan


----------



## failshredder (Jul 23, 2012)

You have to fairly often TRY to play something way beyond a speed you can play it at to actually even start learning it. Uses a completely different set of muscles for me to play 16ths at 120 and 16ths at 180+.

That being said, don't perform or record something you can't play cleanly at the speed you're recording/performing it at.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't understand this thread. What is speed without accuracy? Wiggling your fingers on the neck as fast as possible?

Playing accurately won't necessarily make you faster. Accuracy first, pushing beyond your comfort zone second.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it depends on your audience. If you're playing at a guitar clinic, or for the folks on this forum, accuracy.

If you're playing a rowdy, sweaty metal show, i think some inaccuracy is ok in the name of performance and speed. The average metal fan might be amazed at stuff most guitarist s might scoff at as easy or sloppy even. I guess what i'm saying is just give it your all, missed notes be damned - but of course it's better to have it down pat.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, Accuracy _is_ Speed.

You can't really actually practice playing fast. It's more a by product of technical mastery and familiarity with the part your playing.


----------



## gandalf (Jul 25, 2012)

I think that accuracy always comes first. Unless you think that your fast playing sounds good when its not accurate and that you dont mind what others think as well, for example if you want to join a band I believe its a good thing if you want to leave a good impression. I think you will really see the benefits of starting over on the technical stuff and whatch the progress being actually faster when you know exactly what right and left hand is doing


----------



## StratoJazz (Jul 26, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Yes.



Couldn't have said it better myself.

Consider this as well, when you and if you were to audition for a band/University/etc, they aren't ultimately concerned at the speed you play a passage as long as it is played accurately and with good technique. 

I really like the Guthrie quote that djyngwie posted because if you do have a passage down at a slower speed, you can usually always learn how to play it faster.


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 26, 2012)

what's the point of playing fast if you cant play accurate? you'll sound sloppy and it will suck ass. so yes. It's better to play something slower but accurate instead of fast and sloppy


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 27, 2012)

When covering a song, is speed or accuracy more important


----------



## viesczy (Jul 27, 2012)

If you're playing a "formal" piece of music, accuracy is paramount. If you say you're going to play the Devil's Trill and hit only 2/3rds of the notes, that's not the Devil's Trill. 

Now if you're playing a popular song and when it comes to the solo you paraphrase some of the lines and express yourself differently than the original the requirement for "accuracy" to the original piece isn't quite as important as it is your solo, not the other musicians. 

Of course if you're playing the same solo note for note and not hitting notes/in time, stop it as you're showing yourself to be a hack. 

FWIW if you're playing something and 99% of accurate and hit an off note, repeat the pattern with off note but LEAN on it a little. Doing something twice makes it seem as it was an intended note. If someone gives you some grief you can always say you were playing "outside" or you ran a bebop scale there--they'll not know! ;-)

Derek


----------



## ArrowHead (Jul 27, 2012)

I should re-phrase my original response:

scale/note accuracy is typically not as important as phrasing and rhythm, when playing fast. No offense, but at 200bpm no one is going to notice you hit a wrong 64th note.  They WILL notice if the run feels jerky, or rushed, or uneven. 

However, most often the only notes in fast playing that matter much are the ones you slow down long enough for people to here. The rest is like a rhythmic device, or buildup.

There used to be an old MI or GIT commercial that aired during the headbanger's ball on saturday nights. I want to say it was Scott Henderson. He starts out playing a ridiculous fast chromatic run. He then says "Sometimes it's not WHAT you play, but HOW you play it". 

So if you're playing 8th note triplets at the top of your metronome, sometimes keeping those triplets tripling is way more important than hitting the right notes. Think Jeff Waters. Simple blues solos, but delivered like a playing card in bicycle spokes.


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 27, 2012)

64th notes at 200bpm? Best of luck with that.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jul 28, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> 64th notes at 200bpm? Best of luck with that.



Humorous Hyperbole, my man. Winky face was at no extra charge.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the answer has already become pretty obvious, but accuracy over speed. I love playing scales or a solo through an amp and hearing the pick attack crisp and clear.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 9, 2012)

Accuracy and control wins over speed anytime IMO


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 9, 2012)

Accuracy. Speed to me doesn't mean talent. It's how accurate they are.


----------

